# Stealth Vaping - Post your pics



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

Had an idea come to me whilst lying waiting for surgery - lets start a thread with pics of members pulling off "stealth vapes".

Few guidelines:
Face not necessary - members are welcome to obscure telltale facial features if necessary.
Cloud ENTIRELY necessary - of course we've gotta see your clouds
Back-story - always adds to the experience if there is a humorous story to go along.

Here's mine: After arriving for surgery at 6am as requested, I was then left to wait without eating or drinking since the night before until after 12pm. I was understandably pissed. Usually I try to keep the public vaping to a minimum, as the less people offended, the less the chance of repercussions. However, after several aching hours, I said screw it, and pretty much hot-boxed the entire room with a nice long lung hit of VK cherry.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dr Phil (17/2/15)

Me in gold ref city hotel still managed to set off the smoke alarm later that day lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

Good show, chap. 

I didn't even realize that vaping could trigger CG sensors! How did that happen?

I've vaped on the plane before, but was too paranoid to take a pic


----------



## Dr Phil (17/2/15)

I was told that it picks up air density and not smoke so I guess the Vape was dens lol


----------



## audiophile011 (17/2/15)

dr phil said:


> I was told that it picks up air density and not smoke so I guess the Vape was dens lol



Ah, I see! Interesting, and definitely something one should know in these situations. I suppose if there is little smell left from the vape, you could pull a "I had mexican for dinner"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jaco De Bruyn (17/2/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Good show, chap.
> 
> I didn't even realize that vaping could trigger CG sensors! How did that happen?
> 
> I've vaped on the plane before, but was too paranoid to take a pic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/2/15)

Always blow the vapour downwards. Contrary to smoke, it will not rise.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

